# Another Wanta World Champion paint job



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's another fine job by Allan. It's an EPS, obviously. The Deda Alanera bars are stunning in real life.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

loving those bars, so I'm guessing this wasn't a WC C40 then? What was it before the fresh paint?


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

It was an EPS purchased through Maestro, who (unsuccessfully) had it painted in NL30 for me.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Sweet! Love that scheme! Regarding the fork- what was the reasoning for the stripes and black area being so low? It makes it look slightly out of balance. I'm assuming he did the bars so I wonder why he left the rear clamp area black. Or he could have put a set of stripes on the stem area with the green stripe fading to black (like the fork and stays). That would have looked even better. Overall, you have a stunning bike! I love it!! Congrats on a bad azzzz ride!!!


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Ah yes i re-read your op sorry about that ..... still stunning. As ride-fly's comment, what happened with the fork painting? The multicolour is far too short on the fork, the colour should go to 3/4 up the fork, and the 'colnago' type reversed out.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ride-Fly said:


> Sweet! Love that scheme! Regarding the fork- what was the reasoning for the stripes and black area being so low? It makes it look slightly out of balance. I'm assuming he did the bars so I wonder why he left the rear clamp area black. Or he could have put a set of stripes on the stem area with the green stripe fading to black (like the fork and stays). That would have looked even better. Overall, you have a stunning bike! I love it!! Congrats on a bad azzzz ride!!!


Funny, we went over the same questions. My first choice on the fork was to do it like the stays, but there was too much of the original paint to get off.
On the bars, we had three possible schemes. One was stripes on the stem (like you described) and cubes on the left side of the bar. But the stem area is really very short, and it might have looked bunched up. Ultimately, his wife picked which scheme to use, and I agree with her choice. We left the aluminum part of the stem black because there is seam there (Deda does the same thing on some of their bars).


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

joeyb1000 said:


> Funny, we went over the same questions. My first choice on the fork was to do it like the stays, but there was too much of the original paint to get off.



Too much paint? Didn't he sand down the rest of the original paint? Or did he mostly paint over it? I'm confused as to why that would be a problem in painting the fork correctly. I think I would have wanted the fork all white with cubes on it if I were going to go away from the original look of the scheme. 

When he did mine, all the nude carbon areas were painted black instead of showing the carbon weave. I was a little surprised by that and would have preferred it looked more like the original scheme with the carbon weave showing. But the flip side was that it actually made the white stand out more and I have no issues with it now. 

There were a couple of other issues with the paint job for my frame but overall, I still love it.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

FWIW i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I understand the comments on the fork. My first choice was to fade to nude carbon 1/3 down the fork -- just like the stays. But, sanding through two different paint jobs and getting paint out of all the nooks & crannies is hard to do with carbon.
The scheme he used was my plan-B, and he painted it exactly like I sketched it. I saw something like it on one of Nys' cyclocross bikes. Allan offered the idea of fading to black, like Ride_Fly's, but I preferred the white. I agree that looking at the pictures it looks a little lopsided, but in real life you don't get that effect.

(Fly_Ride, in defense of the authenticity of your bike, a friend of mine had a c-40, and the factory paint job faded to black).


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

actually you are right, this is the Sven Nys bike


----------

